# Mario Götze al Bayern Monaco per 37 Milioni



## Harvey (23 Aprile 2013)

*Sky Germania* e la *Bild* lo hanno annunciato poche ore fa, *Mario Götze* si trasferirà a Luglio dal *Borussia Dortmund* al *Bayern Monaco* per una cifra vicina ai *37 milioni di euro*, andando a percepire uno stipendio di *sette milioni all'anno*. Apparso anche un comunicato sul sito del Borussia Dortmund che indica ufficialmente la volontà del giocatore di trasferirsi a Monaco.

Parte dell'annuncio sul sito del BVB recita: "Siamo ovviamente delusi oltre misura, ma sottolineiamo che sia Mario che i suoi agenti si sono comportati in termini assolutamente conformi al contratto".


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2013)

Mado, ma non sono un po tantini sette milioni all'anno o.o, che squadrone sta tirando su.


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Aprile 2013)

A certe cifre noi non possiamo più competere. Per un ventenne ne hanno spesi 37 di milioni.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2013)

A sto punto prendono Hummels e Reus e trasformano il Bayern Monaco nella nazionale tedesca  

Ed ovviamente vincono il mondiale, visto che giocheranno 192249384903 partite insieme

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> A certe cifre noi non possiamo più competere. Per un ventenne ne hanno spesi 37 di milioni.



Ne hanno spesi 40 e pass per javi martinez


----------



## Harvey (23 Aprile 2013)

Mah comunque annunciare giocatori e allenatore nuovo mentre la squadra si gioca le semifinali di champions non mi sembra una genialata... Tra l'altro Götze stesso deve fare la semifinale col Borussia


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2013)

Ed ecco che Pep avrà il suo nuovo Iniesta 
Niente da dire,dico da sempre che considero Gotze il giovane più forte del Mondo,è un grandissimo acquisto.
Resta da vedere chi pagherà la presenza di Mario nello già straordinario centrocampo bavarese...


----------



## Harvey (23 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ed ecco che Pep avrà il suo nuovo Iniesta
> Niente da dire,dico da sempre che considero Gotze il giovane più forte del Mondo,è un grandissimo acquisto.
> Resta da vedere chi pagherà la presenza di Mario nello già straordinario centrocampo bavarese...



Confermando il 4231 penso che si siederebbe in panchina Kroos...


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Confermando il 4231 penso che si siederebbe in panchina Kroos...



Oppure centrocampo iper-tecnico stile Barça con Toni e Bastian davanti alla difesa e Mario a fare il fantasista


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Confermando il 4231 penso che si siederebbe in panchina Kroos...



Non credo,perchè Guardiola applicherà il modulo Barca al Bayern(erroneamente),che prevede,come tutti sappiamo,una marea di centrocampisti.Comunque che acquistore....


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Aprile 2013)

Per me fa fuori Robben.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Poi sono convinto che Javi Martinez l'anno venturo giocherà in difesa.Sicuro come la morte.


----------



## Harvey (23 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo,perchè Guardiola applicherà il modulo Barca al Bayern(erroneamente),che prevede,come tutti sappiamo,una marea di centrocampisti.Comunque che acquistore....



Bastian, Javi Martinez, Gotze, Ribery, Leva penso siano sicuri del posto, ne resta solo uno  Penso sarà un esterno offensivo, probabile non Robben...


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Che squadrone che stanno tirando su. E pensare che fino a 15-20 anni fa non contavano niente sul mercato. Si sono organizzati in maniera esemplare.

E Guardiola sarebbe dovuto venire da noi a giocare con Abate, Muntari, Nocerino, Flamini e compagnia bella? ROTFL


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Bastian, Javi Martinez, Gotze, Ribery, Leva penso siano sicuri del posto, ne resta solo uno  Penso sarà un esterno offensivo, probabile non Robben...


Martinez lo sposteranno in difesa al posto di Van Buyten.Sarà una roba del genere.
Neuer
Lahm Martinez Dante Alaba
Gustavo Schweini Kroos
Ribery Goetze
Suarez(o un'altra punta)


----------



## Miro (23 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per me fa fuori Robben.



E' praticamente certo ormai, sentivo anche che avevano già un accordo con una squadra turca.

Comunque non pensavo che Gotze lasciasse così "presto" il Dotrmund.


----------



## rossovero (23 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Mah comunque annunciare giocatori e allenatore nuovo mentre la squadra si gioca le semifinali di champions non mi sembra una genialata... Tra l'altro Götze stesso deve fare la semifinale col Borussia



Non è il primo caso in Germania. Anche il Dortmund annunciò Reus a gennaio dell'anno scorso, eppure il giocatore finì la stagione in maniera esemplare, come un professionista dovrebbe fare.


----------



## Van The Man (23 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Mah comunque annunciare giocatori e allenatore nuovo mentre la squadra si gioca le semifinali di champions non mi sembra una genialata... Tra l'altro Götze stesso deve fare la semifinale col Borussia



Beh in Germania è prassi comune annunciare i trasferimenti a stagione in corso, nessuno si scandalizza e nessuno ha da ridire. Anche gli episodi di mobbing alla Lotito sono pressochè inesistenti. Comunque sono curiosissimo di vedere cosa farà Guardiola, anche perchè penso che cambierà il Bayern più di quanto non si pensi, anche negli uomini


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

Robben, con una squadra che mira a diventare grandissima, non c'azzecca niente imho.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Aprile 2013)

Che acquisto ragazzi... però gli serviva di più un centravanti...

Spero che Guardiola non vada a rovinare una squadra già molto forte che non avrebbe bisogno di rivoluzioni. 

Ad esempio non mi soprenderebbe se Guardiola facesse fuori Muller...


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Che acquisto ragazzi... però gli serviva di più un centravanti...
> 
> Spero che Guardiola non vada a rovinare una squadra già molto forte che non avrebbe bisogno di rivoluzioni.
> 
> Ad esempio non mi soprenderebbe se Guardiola facesse fuori *Muller*...



Impossibile. Nel caso contrario noi siamo in pole 
p.s. Guardiola vuole un 11 titolare forte e anche i panmchinari all'altezza. Non dimentichiamocelo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Martinez lo sposteranno in difesa al posto di Van Buyten.Sarà una roba del genere.
> Neuer
> Lahm Martinez Dante Alaba
> Gustavo Schweini Kroos
> ...


Non mi convince quel centrocampo. Fare la mezzala è molto diverso dal fare il mediano. Io lascerei il 4-2-3-1 francamente. Al limite togli Kroos e metti Goetze dietro il centravanti, con Ribery a sinistra e Muller a destra. Gli serve il centravanti adesso...
Spero che Guardiola non combini schifezze, tipo Goetze centravanti alla Messi o robe del genere. Il Bayern è una macchina perfetta, che andava solo perfezionata.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> Impossibile. Nel caso contrario noi siamo in pole
> p.s. Guardiola vuole un 11 titolare forte e anche i panmchinari all'altezza. Non dimentichiamocelo.


Lo spero, perchè per me togliere Muller sarebbe da pazzi. Giocatore poco appariscente, ma tremendamente efficace.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2013)

Tra Robben e Muller (classico giocatore per il quale gli allenatori impazziscono) direi proprio che silurerebbero il primo.


----------



## Jino (23 Aprile 2013)

A questo punto chiaro che parta una mezza punta. Il solista Robben!? 

Comunque grandissimo colpo.


----------



## Snake (23 Aprile 2013)

Manco fosse uno sprovveduto Guardiola mamma mia, non parliamo mica di Allegri


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

se kroos lo fanno fuori , lo porto in braccio a milano 

comunque che squadra illegale...credo sia il bayern piu' forte della storia.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Aprile 2013)

ma come si fa a competere con queste squadre.... 

cmq facile vincere così per guardiola.


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2013)

Grandissimo acquisto. Ma bisogna ricordare che sebbene siano una società ricchissima non hanno le liquidità di PSG o City e di conseguenza dubito arriverà pure Suarez o un'altra punta importante.


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> comunque che squadra illegale...credo sia il bayern piu' forte della storia.



Non so se il Bayern di Beckenbauer, Breitner, Roth, Hoeness e Muller è d'accordo.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2013)

Beati Loro...il Dortmund come detto, scomparira... 
Vinceranno la Bundess a dicembre, tutte le partite finiranno come il tabellone di Tennis...

Che bello giocheranno solo per la Champions League....

Beati loro


----------



## Jaqen (23 Aprile 2013)

Robben è già stato fatto fuori.

Non capisco Shaqiri.... lo adoro.... e non gioca... pensa come sono presi


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Grandissimo acquisto. Ma bisogna ricordare che sebbene siano una società ricchissima non hanno le liquidità di PSG o City e di conseguenza dubito arriverà pure Suarez o un'altra punta importante.



Vendendo Robben potrebbero riuscire a prendere anche Lewy


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vendendo Robben potrebbero riuscire a prendere anche Lewy



Robben ormai ha una certa età, non credo che ci guadagneranno molto. Realisticamente penso che dovranno vendere anche Gomez se ambiscono ad uno fra Suarez e il Lewa.


----------



## Stex (23 Aprile 2013)

guardiola cmq ha il compito non solo di vincere tutto l'anno prossimo... ma per le prossime 5 stagioni. visto che gia quest'anno stanno provando a vincere tutto quello che ce da fare.
guardiola doveva andare al city o al chelsea dove poteva ricreare tutto dall'inizio...


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Robben ormai ha una certa età, non credo che ci guadagneranno molto. Realisticamente penso che dovranno vendere anche Gomez se ambiscono ad uno fra Suarez e il Lewa.



Secondo me,per caratteristiche,è più facile vendere un Robben(City e PSG potrebbero essere interessate) piuttosto che un Gomez.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Sono paurosi, più del Barcellona credo.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2013)

Che squadra imbarazzante.
Certo che certe cifre sono proprio fuori mercato per un giocatore fortissimo ma ancora giovane.
Ma se lo possono permettere a differenza di altre big europee, il modello Bayern è impeccabile.


----------



## Tobi (23 Aprile 2013)

certo che un centrocampo:

Luiz Gustavo Sweingsteiger Goetze è di un livello enorme.. quasi al livello di quello del Barca


----------



## Frikez (23 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Tra Robben e Muller (classico giocatore per il quale gli allenatori impazziscono) direi proprio che silurerebbero il primo.



Beh ovvio, Robben è il giocatore più fumoso della storia.

Mamma mia che squadra


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2013)

Vado a mettere 1000 euri sulla Germania campione del mondo...


----------



## Frikez (23 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Robben, con una squadra che mira a diventare grandissima, non c'azzecca niente imho.


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vado a mettere 1000 euri sulla Germania campione del mondo...



La Nazionale è sempre una storia diversa rispetto al campionato.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Nazionale è sempre una storia diversa rispetto al campionato.



Si ok... ma dopo il secondo nel 2002, il terzo 2006 il terzo 2010...

Tra l'altro se prendono Hummels praticamente avranno Bayern-germany


----------



## Van The Man (23 Aprile 2013)

Vedo che Robben gode di scarsi consensi, a me vederlo con la nostra maglia non farebbe così ribrezzo  Se riuscite a sopportare la vista di Flamini, Pazzini, Muntari, Bojan, Mexes e compagnia cantante, potreste fare un tentativo pure con Arijen, magari riesce bene


----------



## 4312 (23 Aprile 2013)

Goetze gioca già come falso nueve nella Germania ( nelle ultime uscite Loew ha optato sempre per questa soluzione), non mi stupirei se Guardiola dovesse fare lo stesso.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ok... ma dopo il secondo nel 2002, il terzo 2006 il terzo 2010...
> 
> Tra l'altro se prendono Hummels praticamente avranno Bayern-germany


Hummels credo andrà al Barcellona.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Ma è proprio ufficiale, mizzica... comunque con Gotze diventa un centrocampo illegale, dai, non si può andare in giro così. Chi faranno fuori? Credo Robben.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Van The Man ha scritto:


> Vedo che Robben gode di scarsi consensi, a me vederlo con la nostra maglia non farebbe così ribrezzo  Se riuscite a sopportare la vista di Flamini, Pazzini, Muntari, Bojan, Mexes e compagnia cantante, potreste fare un tentativo pure con Arijen, magari riesce bene


El Sharaawy-Balotelli-Robben   poi possiamo anche giocare con Zapata in difesa e Muntari a centrocampo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Aprile 2013)

quando l'ho saputo dal mio amico non sapevo se ridere o piangere. Illegali ed è solo il secondo di almeno altri 2 acquisti(hanno già preso kirchoff 22enne difensore centrale del mainz nel giro della nazionale tedesca a parametro 0)
Pensavo gotze sarebbe rimasto almeno un altro anno al borussia,ma il richiamo del bayern(forse il più forte di sempre) è troppo forte per i tedeschi più del real del barca del milan o dello united.
Pensavo lo vendevano a più soldi,37 mi sembrano pochini,per dire se noi dovessimo vendere elsha a quella cifra per noi sarebbe follia,per me partiva per 50 milioni più o meno.
Gli altri acquisti saranno un centrale TOP e credo punteranno tutto su hummels(secondo me attenzione anche a vidic e kompany) e un attaccante tra lewa,suarez,cavani e falcao,in caso di colpo low cost secondo me prendono tevez.
Vidal lo vedo difficile e inoltre a centrocampo son pieni,ma indubbiamente ci proveranno,e potrebbero provarci anche per xabi alonso a poco. Colpi a "sorpresa" in caso mancano degli obiettivi potrebbero essere secondo me: lamela,de rossi,uno dei 2 gemelli bender,kiessling e schurrle non mi sorprenderei se prendono un sostituto per lahm(forse montoya) che gioca praticamente tutte le partite. 
Tatticamente al 99% robben è fuori,dubito nella cessione di uno tra kroos e muller(giocatori che vorrebbe qualunque allenatore) quest'ultimo o si prende un contrattone in russia o va a manchester non so quale sponda però,il psg e le italiane le vedo molto defilate.
In conclusione credo potrebbero far meglio del barca se guardiola non esagera


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Pensavo lo vendevano a più soldi,*37 mi sembrano pochini*,per dire se noi dovessimo vendere elsha a quella cifra per noi sarebbe follia,per me partiva per 50 milioni più o meno.



Clausola di rescissione


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Aprile 2013)

va bene tutto ma non penso che il dortmund venda nella stessa estate lewa,goetze e hummels..e per giunta tutti e tre al bayern...almeno uno degli altri due penso che rimarrà


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Aprile 2013)

il bayern ha una disponibilità pressoché illimitata secondo me,allenatore nuovo(e che allenatore) già vinto il campionato,finale di coppa nazionale e semi di champions tanti altri soldi in entrata,se vogliono li prendono secondo me.
Il borussia d'altro canto con quei soldi si può rifare la squadra,e ricordiamo che non deve per forza vincere il borussia come filosofia da noi equivarrebbe all'udinese/fiorentina/napoli e comunque con questo bayern mi sembra impossibile vincere il campionato anche tenendo quei 2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2013)

ottimo acquisto a una cifra alta, ma non esagerata nel Mercato di oggi
per me Robben se ne andrà o quest'anno, o il prossimo anno


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ottimo acquisto a una cifra alta, ma non esagerata nel Mercato di oggi
> per me Robben se ne andrà o quest'anno, o il prossimo anno



devono cedere per forza qualcuno,sono in troppi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> devono cedere per forza qualcuno,sono in troppi



penso che con Robben Guardiola vuole comportarsi come ha fatto con Ronaldinho, Eto'o ecc.ecc. prima lo prova e se va bene lo tiene, sennò lo vende


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> penso che con Robben Guardiola vuole comportarsi come ha fatto con Ronaldinho, Eto'o ecc.ecc. prima lo prova e se va bene lo tiene, sennò lo vende



può essere ma:ribery,muller,gotze,kroos,shaqiri già quest'anno prima dell'infortunio di kroos a destra giocava muller con robben in panchina figuriamoci con gotze...la vedo quasi impossibile una sua permanenza


----------



## Principe (23 Aprile 2013)

Vorrei conoscere il genio che ha messo la clausola a 37 milioni ...... Roba da andare via il giorno stesso


----------



## Devil May Cry (23 Aprile 2013)

Grandissimo acquisto per il secondo classe 92 più forte del mondo (al primo posto metto El Shaarawy) 
Merita una grande squadra Mario Gotze..Guardiola lo farà diventare ancora più forte!
Gira la voce che il Borussia voglia vendere anche Hummels e Lewandoski ne sapete qualcosa voi?


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Mah comunque annunciare giocatori e allenatore nuovo mentre la squadra si gioca le semifinali di champions non mi sembra una genialata... Tra l'altro Götze stesso deve fare la semifinale col Borussia



Vero mi ero completamente dimenticata che devono giocare la Semifinale  potevano aspettare almeno ancora una po, già su fb sono partiti insulti a gotze lol, non credo che domani avrà un' accoglienza molto piacevole.


----------



## Devil May Cry (23 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;172306 ha scritto:


> Vero mi ero completamente dimenticata che devono giocare la Semifinale  potevano aspettare almeno ancora una po, già su fb sono partiti insulti a gotze lol, non credo che domani avrà un' accoglienza molto piacevole.



I tifosi sono delle pure teste di c.
Se gotze (e i suoi compagni) è un vero professionista non cambierà nulla in queste ultime partite.


----------



## rossovero (23 Aprile 2013)

Per me danno via Robben e davanti, oltre al vecchissimo Pizarro, cedono Gomez per sostituirlo con altro centravanti (Mandzukic diventa la preziosa riserva).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Aprile 2013)

girano già le magliette col nome di gotze cancellato e con scritto judas  
a parte tutto spero che i tifosi del dortmund facciano poco gli stupidi e che continuino a sostenere la squadra e a non fischiare il giocatore,ne andrebbe di mezzo solo la squadra che si deve giocare una semifinale di champions

immagino però i tifosi del bayern che si fanno rasponi a 4 mani


----------



## Van The Man (23 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Gira la voce che il Borussia voglia vendere anche Hummels e Lewandoski ne sapete qualcosa voi?



Sì, l'offerta di Fester che consiste in quattro piatti di lenticchie e due di patate, spalmati in 5 anni, li sta destabilizzando


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Sì, l'offerta di Fester che consiste in quattro piatti di lenticchie e due di patate, spalmati in 5 anni, li sta destabilizzando






MI piacerebbe che Götze segnasse il gol decisivo in un'ipotetica finale tutta crucca


----------



## Butcher (23 Aprile 2013)

Imbarazzante il Bayern... Mi sa che ci dobbiamo preparare ad un bel lungo ciclo di vittorie bavaresi...


----------



## Devil May Cry (23 Aprile 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Sì, l'offerta di Fester che consiste in quattro piatti di lenticchie e due di patate, spalmati in 5 anni, li sta destabilizzando



Sinceramente mi sembra già troppo..Credo che Galliani glieli abbia chiesti in prestito ahahah


----------



## Principe (23 Aprile 2013)

Scarso questo robben ? Ma dai ma i giocatori vanno conosciuti , robben e' uno dei giocatori più tecnici al mondo l'univa pecca e' la personalità


----------



## Elshafenomeno (23 Aprile 2013)

37 milioni per Gotze...BUM! Quanto sono sopravvalutati i giocatori degli altri paesi...il nostro che vale di più è Balotelli che abbiamo preso per 20 milioni...ditemi voi se Gotze che ha solo due anni in meno non quindici di Supermario vale 17 milioni in più di Mario! BAH! 

E El Shaarawy allora cosa vale? 50 milioni? Neymar 80?


----------



## Jino (23 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Scarso questo robben ? Ma dai ma i giocatori vanno conosciuti , robben e' uno dei giocatori più tecnici al mondo l'univa pecca e' la personalità



Bah, di personalità ne ha da vendere! Piuttosto il suo problema maggiore è che si fa male ogni 5 partite. E tendenzialmente è un giocatore troppo individuale, poco dedito al gioco d'orchestra. 

Ps. stasera si è sacrificato di brutto, ma una rondine non fa primavera.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> 37 milioni per Gotze...BUM! Quanto sono sopravvalutati i giocatori degli altri paesi...il nostro che vale di più è Balotelli che abbiamo preso per 20 milioni...ditemi voi se Gotze che ha solo due anni in meno non quindici di Supermario vale 17 milioni in più di Mario! BAH!
> 
> E El Shaarawy allora cosa vale? 50 milioni? Neymar 80?



Il discorso è che il Borussia non vende al Bayern la propria stella, non si siede a trattare. Hanno dovuto pagare la clausola rescissoria in toto, appunto di 37 mln.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Sì, l'offerta di Fester che consiste in quattro piatti di lenticchie e due di patate, spalmati in 5 anni, li sta destabilizzando


Quanto son buone le patate e le lenticchie poi, magari fredde! Io ci penserei sul serio, altroché


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (23 Aprile 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante il Bayern... Mi sa che ci dobbiamo preparare ad un bel lungo ciclo di vittorie bavaresi...



Io lo spero tantissimo! Per i seguenti motivi:

1 - Scenderemo ancora di più nel racking UEFA e questo sarà un motivo in più per rinnovare il calcio italiano che, a parer mio, sta morendo sempre di più. Sie per numero di persone che lo seguono (gli stadi sono quasi tutti semi vuoti).
2 - Meglio loro che gli odiatissimi Gobbi.
3 - Se lo meritano! Stadi NUOVI DI ZECCA e di PROPRIETA' sempre pieni!
4 - Hanno una cultura del calcio che a me piace molto! Famiglie intere che vanno allo stadio e non gruppi di mongoloidi che con la scusa che ''amano'' i colori della propria squadra manifestano il prorpio schieramento politico (che non centra un ***** col calcio) e causano atti vandalici come primitivi....


----------



## Brontolo (24 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> 37 milioni per Gotze...BUM! Quanto sono sopravvalutati i giocatori degli altri paesi...il nostro che vale di più è Balotelli che abbiamo preso per 20 milioni...ditemi voi se Gotze che ha solo due anni in meno non quindici di Supermario vale 17 milioni in più di Mario! BAH!
> 
> E El Shaarawy allora cosa vale? 50 milioni? Neymar 80?



usa la testa, a differenza di balotelli. da questo punto di vista, è decisamente un investimento molto più sicuro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Butcher (24 Aprile 2013)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Io lo spero tantissimo! Per i seguenti motivi:
> 
> 1 - Scenderemo ancora di più nel racking UEFA e questo sarà un motivo in più per rinnovare il calcio italiano che, a parer mio, sta morendo sempre di più. Sie per numero di persone che lo seguono (gli stadi sono quasi tutti semi vuoti).
> 2 - Meglio loro che gli odiatissimi Gobbi.
> ...



E ti quoto in toto. Da sempre simpatizzo per loro, sono il modello seguire. Loro, così come il Borussia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


>



scontato...però quella di oggi è la partita più importante della stagione e devono sostenerlo


----------



## pennyhill (2 Luglio 2013)




----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Notare i simpaticoni delle Nike che lo hanno presumibilmente obbligato ad indossare un loro maglietta alla facciaccia di Adidas 

Poi la 19?Non la 10 di Robben?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Luglio 2013)

stranamente non si parla ancora della cessione di robben..


----------



## Jino (2 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> stranamente non si parla ancora della cessione di robben..



Perchè non credo sia cosi scontato che se ne vada... Dopo qualche settimana di preparazione credo verrà presa una decisione da Guardiola.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ricordo un Mourinho appena arrivato all'Inter mettere sul mercato Stankovic, per poi toglierlo da li a una settimana. Di fatto è diventato poi uno dei pilastri.


----------

